# Ripped Jeans



## PhillyFox (Sep 2, 2010)

The other day I had a debate with an SJ over trends like distressed jeans. I personally like them, although there's a right way and a wrong way they should be ripped. This SJ I was talking to thought they made people look like hobos, and wearing them showed that they lack self-respect. 

What do you SJ's think? Is it sloppy, cool, or something you couldn't care less about?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

It's like that faded jeans look a long time ago... I had jeans that were naturally faded and they looked cool but the ones you could buy liked so obviously fake and lame. If the jeans rip naturally and are still wearable then perhaps but they have a time and a place


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not a fan of jeans. They are too uncomfortable. But to buy garments that have been distressed and have holes in them is just plain nuts and wastes resources.

The only setting where holes in clothes are acceptable is something like yard work or remote camping.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

niss63 said:


> The only setting where holes in clothes are acceptable is something like yard work or remote camping.


The only setting where holes in clothes are acceptable is something like yard work, hott as hell kinky sex or remote camping.

fify.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> The only setting where holes in clothes are acceptable is something like yard work, hott as hell kinky sex or remote camping.
> 
> fify.


The only setting where holes in clothes are acceptable is something like yard work, hott as hell kinky sex, lounging around the house all day, or remote camping.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

:blushed::blushed::blushed:

_*Flees thread_


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Ripped jeans seems a little foolish to me, mainly because people buy them for large sums of money, and you may as well get a very cheap pair and tie them to a car wheel for a few days and then wear them. A good design is a good design, but mostly they seem just to be overpriced for no good reason.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't understand why would anyone wants to wear ripped jeans if they can wear non ripped jeans.


----------



## ThisIsWhereIrunAway (Oct 25, 2010)

I mean yea logically it makes no sense. but it's kind of like v necks.... what's the point? why have stripes on shirts? why have a collar? why wear skirts when you can wear pants? why have colors? 

answer: fashion 

some people just like the way it looks... no need to go into why it makes no "sense". most clothes don't make any sense.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

ThisIsWhereIrunAway said:


> I mean yea logically it makes no sense. but it's kind of like v necks.... what's the point? why have stripes on shirts? why have a collar? why wear skirts when you can wear pants? why have colors?
> 
> answer: fashion
> 
> some people just like the way it looks... no need to go into why it makes no "sense". most clothes don't make any sense.


Yeah, in the name of fashion, people would go too far some times, without thinking if that fashion really matches with them or not.










I call it fashion victim.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

WickedQueen said:


> Yeah, in the name of fashion, people would go too far some times, without thinking if that fashion really matches with them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh! I love the hat in that second pic, but I'd probably wear it with something subtle to make it the main feature. 

...and, by the way, taste is subjective.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

ThisIsWhereIrunAway said:


> I mean yea logically it makes no sense. but it's kind of like v necks.... what's the point? why have stripes on shirts? why have a collar? why wear skirts when you can wear pants? why have colors?
> 
> answer: fashion
> 
> some people just like the way it looks... no need to go into why it makes no "sense". most clothes don't make any sense.


Good one. :laughing:There are a few things which isn't always driven by logic or reason. Fashion is one of them.


----------



## ThisIsWhereIrunAway (Oct 25, 2010)

WickedQueen said:


> Yeah, in the name of fashion, people would go too far some times, without thinking if that fashion really matches with them or not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure yea. But what is too far anyway? It's just a personal preference. So if we are going to set boundaries on what is acceptable based on personal preference then why not wear what we want to wear based on personal preference. 

I think people wear jeans that are ripped because it expresses something about their personality or they WANT it to express something about their personality. Or maybe they wear what they wear in order to fit in with other people. But even then it's trying to give people a certain impression for a certain reason. It's basically like an avatar in this forum. So I think it's silly to label it as impractical or too far.... it's all personal preference.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

ThisIsWhereIrunAway said:


> Sure yea. But what is too far anyway? It's just a personal preference. So if we are going to set boundaries on what is acceptable based on personal preference then why not wear what we want to wear based on personal preference.
> 
> I think people wear jeans that are ripped because it expresses something about their personality or they WANT it to express something about their personality. Or maybe they wear what they wear in order to fit in with other people. But even then it's trying to give people a certain impression for a certain reason. It's basically like an avatar in this forum. So I think it's silly to label it as impractical or too far.... it's all personal preference.


I think you take it too far. As you see, the OP said he was arguing with an SJ friend about ripped jeans. His SJ friend didn't like it because he thinks it looks silly, and the OP wonders if other SJs have the same opinion.

And as you can see from this whole thread, most SJs didn't like ripped jeans either, because to us, ripped jeans is ridiculous and non-practical, no matter how "fashionable" or "personalize" it is.

If you disagree with us, then it's up to you. It's just a matter of taste. I don't see any reason for you and me to have an argument about it. I don't give a damn even if you think wearing ripped jeans with a bra from tissue is cool or not. Your life is not my business, really. :happy:


----------



## Pyroscope (Apr 8, 2010)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> It's like that faded jeans look a long time ago... I had jeans that were naturally faded and they looked cool but the ones you could buy liked so obviously fake and lame. If the jeans rip naturally and are still wearable then perhaps but they have a time and a place


 I'm not an SJ but this is how I feel about ripped stuff. If it rips naturally then it somehow feels more authentic aesthetically. Pre-ripping them seems to miss out the whole point about them.

Plus if they're ripped or stonewashed are they going to last as long..? It might make sense if they were cheaper and you wanted stuff that wasn't going to last as long for a lower price but it's usually more ... For less material...


----------



## ThisIsWhereIrunAway (Oct 25, 2010)

> WickedQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I think you take it too far. As you see, the OP said he was arguing with an SJ friend about ripped jeans. His SJ friend didn't like it because he thinks it looks silly, and the OP wonders if other SJs have the same opinion.
> ...


----------



## Rowan (Jul 5, 2010)

My ex had a pair of jeans that became 'naturally' distressed-they ripped over time, actual wear and tear. Once ripped, they were the hottest jeans I ever did see on that lad.....he wore them well lol.


----------



## Maslov (Nov 17, 2010)

I personally am not a huge fan of ripped jeans but what it comes down to is whether you want to wear it or not, it's your choice. Ripped jeans are also outdated since not a lot of people nowadays wear them or find them too comforting and then there are those who'd find comfort in them, it's rare to see somebody walking down the main street or downtown wearing ripped jeans.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

I was amused at first when a rational started this topic. But now I'm amazed that people can waste time talking about ripped jeans and arguing about personal tastes (when there r many, much more serious issues which they can spend time thinking/talking of). 

I don't have up anything against anyone...it was just an observation.:happy:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

day_dreamer said:


> I was amused at first when a rational started this topic. But now I'm amazed that people can waste time talking about ripped jeans and arguing about personal tastes (when there r many, much more serious issues which they can spend time thinking/talking of).
> 
> I don't have up anything against anyone...it was just an observation.:happy:



In a purely practical sense, unless someone's a charity worker in the bowels of third world countries, or on a trip to debate with church leaders on how much, if at all their policies should be put into action in the community and so forth, their contemplating and discussing such issues on internet forums isn't going to make much more of a meaningful impact on the world than contemplating jeans. Considering the size of the internet, and the range of threads on this forum, I don't see what's to be scoffed at.


----------



## day_dreamer (Nov 8, 2010)

Liminality said:


> In a purely practical sense, unless someone's a charity worker in the bowels of third world countries, or on a trip to debate with church leaders on how much, if at all their policies should be put into action in the community and so forth, their contemplating and discussing such issues on internet forums isn't going to make much more of a meaningful impact on the world than contemplating jeans. Considering the size of the internet, and the range of threads on this forum, I don't see what's to be scoffed at.


LOL, I knew I'd get this kind of response. But it never hurts to voice one's opinion once in a while I guess. Just chillax :happy:


----------

